# Wie bekomme ich ICompilationUnit aus dem event? bei Eclipse-Plugin



## Pfeiffy (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich baue gerade ein Eclipse-Plugin, in dem ich im Java-Editor einen Text markiere und diesen dann durch das Plugin verändern kann.
Mein Code im Event lautet so:


```
public Object execute(ExecutionEvent event) throws ExecutionException {

		IEditorPart iep = HandlerUtil.getActiveEditor(event);
```

Doch wie komme ich hier (über den Event) auf die ICompilation-Unit, denn diese brauche ich ja um sie zu verändern??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2011)

Nimm statt den Editor die Selection. Wenn du Glück hast kommst du von dort an die Compilation Unit (müsste eigentlich Funktionieren, da zB die Javadoc View auch auf die Editor selection reagiert).


----------



## Pfeiffy (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
nein über sie Selection bekomme ich nur den selektierten text


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jan 2011)

Schau mal im Debugger was für eine Instanz die Selektion ist. Wenn es wirklich nur eine einfache JFace Textselection ist, wirst du dir den active Editor holen müssen und ihn auf eine JDT Interne Klasse casten.
Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen das JDT eine Subclass von TextSelection verwendet die auch Domain Objekte mitliefert.


----------

